# is chappie a long term solution



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

After Dougal grew intolerant to his Burns, I put him on Barking Heads Fusspot which was only partially successful in curing his stomach problems.

However, since mixing the Fusspot with Chappie he's been a lot better.

I am wondering now whether just to put him on Chappie on its own and ditch the dry food completely. However, my mother doesn't think Chappie provides enough nutrients/vitamins etc. Is she correct?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

No. Chappie is perfectly adequate.
Our Chessie lives on Chappie, like yours he has very bad digestion problems, nearly died through them and Chappie is what worked.
He's been on it solely now for 5 years with no problems at all. He's full of energy, has a lovely coat and is well muscled


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Another vote for chappie here. 
After a spate of tummy upsets I put mine on Chappie. She did v well but unfortunately it made her itchy otherwise she would probably still have it.

I've had to ditch kibble and put mine on 100% wet.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscar lives quite happily on a combination of small cup of Barking Heads for brekkie and 3/4 tin Chappie for tea


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Dougal said:


> After Dougal grew intolerant to his Burns, I put him on Barking Heads Fusspot which was only partially successful in curing his stomach problems.
> 
> However, since mixing the Fusspot with Chappie he's been a lot better.
> 
> I am wondering now whether just to put him on Chappie on its own and ditch the dry food completely. However, my mother doesn't think Chappie provides enough nutrients/vitamins etc. Is she correct?


MaNY VETS RECOMMEND CHAPPIE FOR FOOD INTOLERANCE, AND rONA'S aLFIE IS TESTAMENT TO THIS!

Problem is is that if your dogis sensitive to cereal then long tern chappie will not help and will certaily not be a solution.
Personally - if possible I would rather get to the root of the problem, but this is not always as easy as it sounds


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> MaNY VETS RECOMMEND CHAPPIE FOR FOOD INTOLERANCE, AND rONA'S aLFIE IS TESTAMENT TO THIS!
> 
> Problem is is that if your dogis sensitive to cereal then long tern chappie will not help and will certaily not be a solution.
> Personally - if possible I would rather get to the root of the problem, but this is not always as easy as it sounds


To be honest DT if the Chappie works then the intolerance is more likely to be with Chicken (which is pretty common i think) as Chappie is Fish based (hence Oscar also being OK on the salmon and potato Barking Heads )


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> To be honest DT if the Chappie works then the intolerance is more likely to be with Chicken (which is pretty common i think) as Chappie is Fish based (hence Oscar also being OK on the salmon and potato Barking Heads )


In that case then surely Naturediet sensitive or Natures Harvest Fish and rice and whatever other fish based wets there are should be ok as well but from what I gather, chappie works where they fail.

Not trying to be awkward, just wondering why.


----------



## Dougal (Oct 3, 2009)

Dougal is 13.8kg. According to the tin, he should be on around 2 tins of Chappie a day if that is all he is having. Is that right? Seems quite a lot. Our old Dandie Dinmont years ago used to get 1 tin of Chum a day.

I suppose I could try as Rainybow does and give him the Barking heads in the morning and chappie at night.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Mum2Heidi said:


> In that case then surely Naturediet sensitive or Natures Harvest Fish and rice and whatever other fish based wets there are should be ok as well but from what I gather, chappie works where they fail.
> 
> Not trying to be awkward, just wondering why.


True, Nature Diet made Oscar sick, it seemed very rich for him where as the Chappie seems very bland and basic :confused1: Not Sure why without annalizing all the ingredients


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Dougal said:


> Dougal is 13.8kg. According to the tin, he should be on around 2 tins of Chappie a day if that is all he is having. Is that right? Seems quite a lot. Our old Dandie Dinmont years ago used to get 1 tin of Chum a day.
> 
> I suppose I could try as Rainybow does and give him the Barking heads in the morning and chappie at night.


I would imagine that's about right. Heidi is 8K and has about 300g per day - approx 3/4 can and that's of WW, ND etc which is a bit more concentrated than Chappie I would imagine.

It's all recommendations anyway. If you feel it's a bit much, start with a bit less and see how he goes.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> In that case then surely Naturediet sensitive or Natures Harvest Fish and rice and whatever other fish based wets there are should be ok as well but from what I gather, chappie works where they fail.
> 
> Not trying to be awkward, just wondering why.


Mine couldn't cope with nature's harvest.

I put my two on Chappie because they had the squelchies (Rona's recommendation) and they were on it for about two weeks. Once settled I took them off but only really because they are so big, they were having two of the hugest tins each per day. One normal size tin twice a day does not sound excessive for your dog.

Now they have half a normal tin, mixed with Fusspot (Barking heads) and have been fine on it. It has to be the fish though, the original. They don't do meat flavours in any food but I suppose fish goes nicely with their webbed feet and excellent swimming :lol:

My old retriever had only chappie during his last two years because his digestive system would not tolerate anything else. It is very good stuff, even though it seems basic beside all the fancy foods. I have always preferred wet foods for dogs anyway.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Oscars on a diet  (not that it seems to be working , he still resembles a coffee table since he had the snip )

I find the small cup of BH doesnt seem to affect his "functions" but i feel he is gaining additional nutrients through it.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> MaNY VETS RECOMMEND CHAPPIE FOR FOOD INTOLERANCE, AND rONA'S aLFIE IS TESTAMENT TO THIS!
> 
> Problem is is that if your dogis sensitive to cereal then long tern chappie will not help and will certaily not be a solution.
> Personally - if possible I would rather get to the root of the problem, but this is not always as easy as it sounds


I agree with DT if there is a cereal problem it really might not be too much help at all. Rupert had never had Chappie but does worse on foods with have quite a wide ingredient list so I doubt its something I would try especially now he has been OK on a little bit of raw.

Agree re getting to the root of the problem if possible too


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Oscars on a diet  (not that it seems to be working , he still resembles a coffee table since he had the snip )
> 
> I find the small cup of BH doesnt seem to affect his "functions" but i feel he is gaining additional nutrients through it.


Awww bless him, its scarey how little they can survive on :scared: Rupert has been on a diet in the past and he could maintain his 34kgs of weight on less than 1/2 the daily requirements and that was with at least two hours of exercise (half offlead, in the good old days ).

I didn't think Oscar looked fat, just fluffy


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Never did get to the root of Muddys problem, yes we know he suffers from IBD, but why we shall never know.
We are not willing to experiment with his health when we know that a cheap readily available food stuff keeps him alive and fit :thumbup:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Never did get to the root of Muddys problem, yes we know he suffers from IBD, but why we shall never know.
> We are not willing to experiment with his health when we know that a cheap readily available food stuff keeps him alive and fit :thumbup:


At least you had a diagnosis for him though, I just think if possible its worth digging around for that even if its not specific as to what; just because you really can be more aware of what to look out for in terms of symptoms and the like I guess.

But tbh I am a funny dud with food and unless the problem is not going away and is serious I am a bit wary of sticking to the first thing which seems to work, not saying that is the case for anyone on here but for some people I know in real life. I did that with Rupert and gradually he got worse and worse, the theory being because he became more intolerant to more things by having them in larger quantities.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Awww bless him, its scarey how little they can survive on :scared: Rupert has been on a diet in the past and he could maintain his 34kgs of weight on less than 1/2 the daily requirements and that was with at least two hours of exercise (half offlead, in the good old days ).
> 
> I didn't think Oscar looked fat, just fluffy


You are being waaaay too kind because he charmed you with his cute fluffy bumness :lol:



GoldenShadow said:


> At least you had a diagnosis for him though, I just think if possible its worth digging around for that even if its not specific as to what; just because you really can be more aware of what to look out for in terms of symptoms and the like I guess.
> 
> But tbh I am a funny dud with food and unless the problem is not going away and is serious I am a bit wary of sticking to the first thing which seems to work, not saying that is the case for anyone on here but for some people I know in real life. I did that with Rupert and gradually he got worse and worse, the theory being because he became more intolerant to more things by having them in larger quantities.


Once his tum settled i have tried alternatives with Oscar and it always upsets his digestion again. He does OK on some raw but at the moment i just cant commit to that.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> You are being waaaay too kind because he charmed you with his cute fluffy bumness :lol:
> 
> Once his tum settled i have tried alternatives with Oscar and it always upsets his digestion again. He does OK on some raw but at the moment i just cant commit to that.


Yeah I'm not saying folks on here but like one of my friends dogs didn't get on with Bakers, and I told her it has lots of additives, not much meat etc and that might be why, so she put him on Pedigree and because he was OK left him on it. Now he's on just Bonios as he went iffy on the Pedigree  She tries the first thing which works and leaves him on it, and whilst he has the squits until she changes she doesn't look deeper into what it is he can't handle and try cereal free or chicken free foods etc. Like I said not anyone on here that I know of but thought I'd mention it whilst on topic, I know lots of people use Chappie as a stop gap if their dog is struggling and whilst they look for something else long term to go with it etc 

He honestly didn't look fat but maybe it was all the fluff :laugh:

I still want to steal him :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

GoldenShadow said:


> At least you had a diagnosis for him though, I just think if possible its worth digging around for that even if its not specific as to what; just because you really can be more aware of what to look out for in terms of symptoms and the like I guess.


He had to go through horrendous amounts of tests and have his stomach slit open to get it though 
Don't know if we had put him onto Chappie in the first place if it could have prevented all his suffering


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Yeah I'm not saying folks on here but like one of my friends dogs didn't get on with Bakers, and I told her it has lots of additives, not much meat etc and that might be why, so she put him on Pedigree and because he was OK left him on it. Now he's on just Bonios as he went iffy on the Pedigree  She tries the first thing which works and leaves him on it, and whilst he has the squits until she changes she doesn't look deeper into what it is he can't handle and try cereal free or chicken free foods etc. Like I said not anyone on here that I know of but thought I'd mention it whilst on topic, I know lots of people use Chappie as a stop gap if their dog is struggling and whilst they look for something else long term to go with it etc
> 
> He honestly didn't look fat but maybe it was all the fluff :laugh:
> 
> I still want to steal him :001_wub:


You can have him he has been an absolute hooligan today :scared: Reckon someone has reattached his dangly bits whilst i wasnt looking :scared:


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Dougal said:


> However, my mother doesn't think Chappie provides enough nutrients/vitamins etc. * Is she correct?*


Yes.

Unless they've upped the contents recently, it will be something like the minimum allowed meat content (minimum 4%). It will have cereal listed as the first ingredient and it will be derivatives not proper meat. It probably has carcinogens like BHT/BHA (labelled as EC permitted preservatives/anti-oxidants).


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> MaNY VETS RECOMMEND CHAPPIE FOR FOOD INTOLERANCE, AND rONA'S aLFIE IS TESTAMENT TO THIS!


DT's been hitting the bottle hard again :yesnod:


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Road_Hog said:


> Yes.
> 
> Unless they've upped the contents recently, it will be something like the minimum allowed meat content (minimum 4%). It will have cereal listed as the first ingredient and it will be derivatives not proper meat. It probably has carcinogens like BHT/BHA (labelled as EC permitted preservatives/anti-oxidants).


Chappie Ingredients: fish and fish derivatives including minimum 14% white fish, cereals min. 4% meat and animal derivatives including min 4% chicken, oils and fats, herbs, minerals.

I have just copied this off the tins - fish is the primary ingredient.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

Road_Hog said:


> Yes.
> 
> Unless they've upped the contents recently, it will be something like the minimum allowed meat content (minimum 4%). It will have cereal listed as the first ingredient and it will be derivatives not proper meat. It probably has carcinogens like BHT/BHA (labelled as EC permitted preservatives/anti-oxidants).


Oh dear here we go again 
If Chappie is the food that makes your dog well, then Chappie is the best food.
Far better that than a sickly or in our case, a dead dog. 
It is a complete food and has all that is required for a dog to live a long and active life.

This is a dog suffering from being fed Chappie

Click to play


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

According to the Chappie website the tins are lower in fat than other dog foods so that may be what vets are recommending it for. For cereals they use wholegrain maize and wheat. I wonder if it has higher levels of ground bone which would certainly make runny poo to solid.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's my boy on Chappie, awful condition isn't he


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

See avatar and signature pictures. Don't they look weak?

Just because Chappie is old established, cheap and you can buy it in a supermarket or a corner shop, does not mean it is crap. It is not. It is the only thing that settled my dogs' tummies and it kept my old retriever alive and kicking till he was fourteen years old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

It's good for dogs with Pancreatitis too 

Got the Chappie fan club here I see


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

I am having lots of trouble with finding food that agrees with Mouse, everything so far just gives him gravy bum 

Chappie is the next think i try, and will be more than happy to keep him on it for life if it works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm not knocking it. 

It's ol skool which IMO is a better thing in some cases, but .....there is an issue with cerals and lots of threads on just that and the long term effects of feeding it. 

It may well be good if that's what you need to feed but I'm dubious about feeding my dogs cereals just because it's easy to pick it up from the supermarket. 

Gotta say it actually smells "good" to unlike most of the "quality" brands.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I reckon those feeding it for medical reasons will have trawled uphill and down dale in their search for a food that kept their dog's well and probably spent a fortune enroute. Had they known the answer to their prayers sat on the shelf in the corner shop - it would have saved a lot of anguish.

Mine couldnt tolerate it long term, it sorted her tum but made her itch. Probably the cereal so I stay as cereal free as possible. That said, my take on cereal is that altho possibly not programmed to digest it, they adapt and I'm not sure that it poses a threat.

I have just taken my cats off supermarket food. Disgusted with myself for feeding 4% meat and a lot of rubbish for nearly 13 years. They have struggled to adapt to the high meat content/cereal free food I have given them and I was shocked at how well they had adapted to the rubbish and their struggle to adjust to good food.

What is one man's poison..................................


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, lets be honest here, ingredients wise, chappie is crap. Not the lowest level of crap, but still, crap.

So lets take a dog, food is going right through him, this he's getting zero nutrition, is losing weight etc and is generally miserable. You try prescription foods etc, still the same. Enter chappie, wow, look the dog can digest this, poo firms up, dog gets spring back in it's step because it's not got a constant upset tum. Yes, chappie is still crap, but for some unknown reason it is fantastic for upset tums.

I agree with Rona, the best food is the one that your dog is healthy on. If that's chappie, then so be.

Chappie didn't work for my boy, went right through him, but so did plain chicken/fish and rice. Turns out cereals don't agree with him. But given that I've spent about 3 months going to and from the vets with my dog having a constant temperature, runs and him generally being grumpy and depressed. Had chappie been what worked, that's what he'd be on.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

rona said:


> Oh dear here we go again
> If Chappie is the food that makes your dog well, then Chappie is the best food.


Oh dear, here we go again.

Cans of Stella and takeaways make me well, but then that doesn't mean it is the best drink/food for me. When I'm ill, I like something simple like chicken soup, that doesn't mean that I will be healthy if I spend my like eating nothing but chicken soup. When I've got a headache Nurofen makes me well, should I spend my life eating Nurofen?


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

Road_Hog said:


> Oh dear, here we go again.
> 
> Cans of Stella and takeaways make me well, but then that doesn't mean it is the best drink/food for me. When I'm ill, I like something simple like chicken soup, that doesn't mean that I will be healthy if I spend my like eating nothing but chicken soup. When I've got a headache Nurofen makes me well, should I spend my life eating Nurofen?


If you end up looking like this









and were close to loosing your life and something worked then yes, you would take it for the rest of your life. Even if you feel permanently ill, you would still do it. Many people take drugs that keep them alive but aren't particularly good for them.

Thanks for the quote out of context


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

rona said:


> Thanks for the quote out of context


Where did I quote you out of context? Your post didn't say much more, except perhaps this.


rona said:


> It is a complete food and has all that is required for a dog to live a long and active life.


What is a complete food? Here's a complete food, Baker's Complete. Well obviously being labelled complete makes it fine then. Yum, yum.










Now, if you're going to quote and criticise other people's posts, do not get upset when they respond.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Road_Hog said:


> Oh dear, here we go again.
> 
> Cans of Stella and takeaways make me well, but then that doesn't mean it is the best drink/food for me. When I'm ill, I like something simple like chicken soup, that doesn't mean that I will be healthy if I spend my like eating nothing but chicken soup. When I've got a headache Nurofen makes me well, should I spend my life eating Nurofen?


ok, but what if it is the only food you find that your dog can eat and not be ill on? I know that Rona tried everything with muddy and was so close to loosing him yet look at him now! he is like a different dog, healthy, happy and most importantly alive. surely that speaks volumes.

not once did Rona say it is the best food for all dogs and that everyone should use it, what she did say was its is the best food for Muddy and it can and does help dogs with sensitive stomachs and other illnesses.

And if Mouse has to go on it and stop on it i hope you dont think im only doing it because its the "easy" option like getting a take away is because that is the biggest loads of crap ive ever heard.


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

mumof6 said:


> ok, but what if it is the only food you find that your dog can eat and not be ill on? I know that Rona tried everything with muddy and was so close to loosing him yet look at him now! he is like a different dog, healthy, happy and most importantly alive. surely that speaks volumes.
> 
> not once did Rona say it is the best food for all dogs and that everyone should use it, what she did say was its is the best food for Muddy and it can and does help dogs with sensitive stomachs and other illnesses.
> 
> And if Mouse has to go on it and stop on it i hope you dont think im only doing it because its the "easy" option like getting a take away is because that is the biggest loads of crap ive ever heard.


Thats what gets my back up is the inference that we feed it by "choice" because we couldn't give a stuff about the contents 

NO we feed it because our dogs do well on it and nothing else does the same job  I am fortunate in that Oscar can tolerate a small quantity of Barking heads which i think is a pretty good food therefore adding further nutrition but he won't tolerate the Barking heads alone so he has Chappie.

Dogs don't have or need the variety of diet that we do so comparing it to a human eating one food indefinately is irrelevant.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Road Hog - you just arent getting the point.

Everyone is agreeing with you that it isnt the best food.
The point is - they have tried *everything* else and chappie is the only food that these poorly dogs can eat and stay well.

I think if you were to walk a mile in these people's shoes you would see things differently. It's not a choice issue. It's life or death.

Hopefully you will never find yourself in this situation - be interesting to see what you would do.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I tried all the expensive, sensitive tum foods, even stuck to fish flavours, checked ingredients and they still had the squelchies. I knew about Chappie from my old dog, with whom the vet suggested Chappie, but I had forgotten all about it till Rona suggested it. Then a little lightbulb went on. They had just Chappie for about two weeks, but the amount they needed was just too much for the cupboards, too much for Tesco to supply and too much for my pocket. So I tried it with Barking Heads salmon and potato, on Rainybow's recommendation. I had tried the chicken and rice one already and that had made no difference. They have been fine on this combination. They could probably just have the barking heads, but they are used to a bit of wet and I do not like feeding a dog on just dried food.

As said, if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

mumof6 said:


> ok, but what if it is the only food you find that your dog can eat and not be ill on? I know that Rona tried everything with muddy and was so close to loosing him yet look at him now! he is like a different dog, healthy, happy and most importantly alive. surely that speaks volumes.
> 
> not once did Rona say it is the best food for all dogs and that everyone should use it, what she did say was its is the best food for Muddy and it can and does help dogs with sensitive stomachs and other illnesses.
> 
> And if Mouse has to go on it and stop on it i hope you dont think im only doing it because its the "easy" option like getting a take away is because that is the biggest loads of crap ive ever heard.





RAINYBOW said:


> Thats what gets my back up is the inference that we feed it by "choice" because we couldn't give a stuff about the contents
> 
> NO we feed it because our dogs do well on it and nothing else does the same job  I am fortunate in that Oscar can tolerate a small quantity of Barking heads which i think is a pretty good food therefore adding further nutrition but he won't tolerate the Barking heads alone so he has Chappie.
> 
> Dogs don't have or need the variety of diet that we do so comparing it to a human eating one food indefinately is irrelevant.





Mum2Heidi said:


> Road Hog - you just arent getting the point.
> 
> Everyone is agreeing with you that it isnt the best food.
> The point is - they have tried *everything* else and chappie is the only food that these poorly dogs can eat and stay well.
> ...


Exactly, and this is what the OP is and has been facing, to tell them that a dog cannot survive on Chappie is just irresponsible in this situation in my opinion.
Yes if this was just a conversation on the merits of foodstuffs, then I would partly agree, but it's not, it's about a very sick dog who could be saved many months and possibly years of suffering by feeding a perfectly adequate food. How many nutrients would a dog with regular diarrhea gain from feeding the very best food? Far less I feel than eating Chappie with a healthy tum. 
And yes, if Bakers did the same I would be saying the same about that. Not likely though is it? :lol:


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Chappie and ww is the only wet bears tummy can tolerate aswell

The "best" wet food really does make him sick  he lost body condition e wry pop was wet and sloppy on natures diet etc 

Chappie isn't fab but it's certainly a great food for sensitive tums I have recommended it to a few friends who dogs have be poorly


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Dougal said:


> After Dougal grew intolerant to his Burns, I put him on Barking Heads Fusspot which was only partially successful in curing his stomach problems.
> 
> However, since mixing the Fusspot with Chappie he's been a lot better.
> 
> I am wondering now whether just to put him on Chappie on its own and ditch the dry food completely. However, my mother doesn't think Chappie provides enough nutrients/vitamins etc. Is she correct?


I would carry on doing what you are doing as it is working.

May need to tweek the ratio of BH to Chappie but that will be a bit of trial and error.

I feed mine BH and years ago had a dog that was feed on Chappie with no problems.

It may not be a good food via it's ingredients but a lot of vets recommend it for sensitive tums so that's a big positive.

You could alternatively feed Chappie and supplement this with some white fish and some green veg and carrots.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

Road_Hog said:


> Oh dear, here we go again.
> 
> Cans of Stella and takeaways make me well, but then that doesn't mean it is the best drink/food for me. When I'm ill, I like something simple like chicken soup, that doesn't mean that I will be healthy if I spend my like eating nothing but chicken soup. When I've got a headache Nurofen makes me well, should I spend my life eating Nurofen?


A can of stella an a takeaway don't make you well, they may cheer you up, you might like them, but they don't make you well. Dogs don't work like that.

If you had a headache every day of your life and nurofen was the only thing that made you feel better, you bet you should take neurofen every day. Either that or keep suffering.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Chappie was a god send for me as well. Sonny had terrible digestion problems and even on chicken/rice and antibiotics his poos were not right (harder but not right). In desperation I bought Chappie (he had the runs again after coming off antibiotics) and within eating 1/2 can of Chappie he was better than he had ever been really.

Sonny still gets 1/2 can of Chappie in the morning but also gets fish 4 dogs at night. He is still young (not yet 2) but will probably be on this for the rest of his life. I tried feeding nature menu tin food at the weekend (just a little but) and he had the runs again so it is not worth it really. If Chappie is working for your dog then I do not see a problem with it.


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Road Hog - *you just arent getting the point*.
> 
> Everyone is agreeing with you that it isnt the best food.
> The point is - they have tried *everything* else and chappie is the only food that these poorly dogs can eat and stay well.


I am most certainly getting the point.

Now let me just point out a few facts to you, please go back and read the thread before you reply.

Fact 1) The OP specifically asked for replies to a question about Chappie and the point about their mother saying the food was lacking in nutrients/vitamins (questioning the general quality of it).

I replied to the OP about their specific question, I didn't just jump into the thread with my opinion of my own volition, I replied to a request for opinions.

Fact 2) I made no comment or moral judgement about any other poster (including the OP) about their (dog) feeding habits.

Fact 3) Someone decided to respond directly to my post with a somewhat sarcastic opening line and a rolling eyes emoticon. I responded back to them and they got upset about it. My response was, if you can't take it then don't hand it out.

Fact 4) I also responded to their comment that "It is a complete food", which Bakers also says it is and that that doesn't really have any relevance except in marketing terms.

So, my final point is, I replied to the OP, no one else, I did not mention anyone else or comment on their dog feeding. Somebody else took issue and quoted my post and responded to it in a sarcastic manner. The moral of the story is, if you don't like me replying to your posts, then please don't quote my posts in a sarcastic manner and respond.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

chappie is really good for sensitive dogs. Marley loved it and it did wonders for his stomach, i just couldnt stand the smell. Someone in my family reccomended it to me, at first i thought how can it be any good considering the price, but its is. Marley now has weinwrights or nature diet trays which are also brilliant foods in my opinion


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Road_Hog said:


> I am most certainly getting the point.
> 
> Now let me just point out a few facts to you, please go back and read the thread before you reply.
> 
> ...


My point is your posts are quite derogatory towards chappie and likewise I felt the need to address this and point out that altho it's not the best - it is a perfectly adequate food and most importantly can be a life saver.

Just trying to keep things on track OP asked is it a complete food that can be fed longterm. Myself and others are trying to say "yes" but most importantly alto it aint great as food goes - it's life saving attributes cannot be ignored.

I am sure if all else failed you would use it too!:thumbup:

Please note there is no sacasm in my response I say what I feel.


----------

